# Des Moines Iowa Cube Meetup



## cubemandk (May 14, 2015)

A few of us are organizing a central iowa meetup sunday, May 17 2015.
You can email me for details if you live in the des moines area and want to get together to cube.
Dakota
http://dsmcubed.freetzi.com/


----------



## Mikel (Jul 10, 2015)

I didn't see this thread until now for some reason. I live in northern Iowa and could possibly meet in DSM for a meet up if I'm in the area.


----------



## cubemandk (Aug 20, 2015)

*cube meet up*

Update: We created a club - DSM cubed -and meet twice a month at merle hay mall food court. We meet Sunday 3:30-5:30 - contact [email protected] for details and dates.


----------

